# What size of trailer



## DonSW (Apr 11, 2004)

I have 1991 DOdge Dakota; can pull a RV up to 3,000pds. What type of RV should I be looking for? It has be 1980 to 1985. I have been looking at the fold downs; but I not for sure about them.
Thanks Don


----------



## Gary B (Apr 11, 2004)

What size of trailer

HI Don, welcome to the forum, you are probaly on the right track thinking of the popups, also theres the Scamps, Casitas both make 13 to 17' models, which tow very easy and have a surprising about of room in them for ther size, the 16' Scamp weighs about 1550 lbs and they mfg a 19' 5th wheel its wt. is approx 2000 lbs. check here www.scamptrailers.com   or www.casitatraveltrailers.com I forgot there is also Burros about the same as Scamps & Casitas www.burrotrailers.com  hope this helps    :laugh:    :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## hertig (Apr 12, 2004)

What size of trailer

I was impressed by the Chalets.  They look like a pop-up in travel mode and an A frame Chalet in the use mode.  Takes less than a minute to set up or take down with practice, and all the sides are solid (no canvas).  Several options, I particularly like the huge 'trunk' in front and AC.


----------



## DonSW (Apr 14, 2004)

What size of trailer

Thank you; This well give me so more idea to look at.
Thanks Don


----------

